# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Short Corridor vs Long Corridor Lenses

## Mrmessi

Hello, 

1) Can someone help me understand the pros and cons of both short corridor and long corridor progressive lenses

2) For someone who uses the computer 7+ hours a day would a short or long corridor benefit them?

3) If the progressive height is 23, would it still be possible to give someone a short corridor lens if so how would this benefit them? 

4) Which is a better lens for someone who uses the computer 7+ hours a day Essilor Ovation, Natural or Adaptor?


Would greatly appreciate the feedback

----------


## Don Gilman

> Hello, 
> 
> 1) Can someone help me understand the pros and cons of both short corridor and long corridor progressive lenses
> 
> 2) For someone who uses the computer 7+ hours a day would a short or long corridor benefit them?
> 
> 3) If the progressive height is 23, would it still be possible to give someone a short corridor lens if so how would this benefit them? 
> 
> 4) Which is a better lens for someone who uses the computer 7+ hours a day Essilor Ovation, Natural or Adaptor?
> ...


1. Would seem obvious
2. More intermediate which is helpful depending on the height and distance to the screen
3. Yes but see above
4. No opinion haven't worn them. IMHO.... measure the distance the patient would be comfortable sitting from there screen, not where they HAVE to sit now to see clearly. Then calculate the power needed and put that in the distance and reduce the add by a like amount. Works great for me and everyone in the office, except when you forget you have them on and get in your car!

----------


## Uncle Fester

I wouldn't recommend any regular progressives for this patient.

 Seven hours a day on a computer requires computer glasses which require a long discussion with a lot of variables as to rx and visual needs.

Otherwise- Ovation with a long B.

----------


## mervinek

I agree...they should have a pair of task glasses!  Progressives for everyday wear and computer lenses for work.

----------


## DanLiv

Yes, which progressive is better for intensive computer work is like discussing whether an Accord or a Camry is better for Baja offroading. Answer; neither, wrong tool.

----------


## Mrmessi

I hear you guys loud and clear and got the point, it's just some people won't consider the second pair that's all.

----------


## DanLiv

Well then if this person is bound and determined to suffer chronic neck pain, at that height you would definitely want a short corridor because otherwise the intermediate will be too low to conveniently access for desktop monitor. Tell them if they insist on this they need to adjust their workstation ergonomics as well and set the monitor below eye level so the lens can capture the screen with a somewhat natural head tilt.

As for type of progressive Ovation, Natural, Adaptar, or any other traditional design is going to be poor because intermediate vision is a tertiary design priority. Modern designs like Physio Enhanced/W3+ and Auto 3 intentionally prioritize intermediate to meet modern "digital trends", and Individual 2 will let to custom weight the design to computer use. If they really want one pair to do everything under the sun, they at least need a decent pair.

----------


## Yeap

understand the pain you feel with your patient. however, i always inform the patient progressive is to provide convenient on daily task while additional task may required additional pair to get the best outcome and comfort. i always using an example a comfortable leather shoe for work while he need a good sport shoe for sport as well. hope it helps.

----------


## DanLiv

I tell customers progressive lenses are excellent general purpose tools, and as with all general purpose tools they do many things well, but none perfectly. If one is performing very specific demanding visual tasks throughout the day (e.g. computer work), a dedicated tool specialized for that task will always outperform even the best progressive lens. It doesn't always clinche the additional computer pair, but it does dispel the still-lingering illusion that progressives are the one and only pair of glasses a person needs.

----------


## optical24/7

To expand on Dan's post, I tell patients that a PAL is the Swiss Army knife of lenses, they have an area of vision from 17 inches out to infinity. But would I use a Swiss knife's screwdriver to build a house? No, I'd use a power tool. Right tool for the right job.

My last post for a week or so, I'm going off grid!

----------


## Hayde

> To expand on Dan's post, I tell patients that a PAL is the Swiss Army knife of lenses, they have an area of vision from 17 inches out to infinity. But would I use a Swiss knife's screwdriver to build a house? No, I'd use a power tool. Right tool for the right job.
> 
> My last post for a week or so, I'm going off grid!


Enjoy your time away!  (Nice post to leave on...I'm definitely stealing that line!)

----------


## jengeyesight2528

> I wouldn't recommend any regular progressives for this patient.
> 
>  Seven hours a day on a computer requires computer glasses which require a long discussion with a lot of variables as to rx and visual needs.
> 
> Otherwise- Ovation with a long B.


+1 for this idea

Regular Design less intermediate and your patient work IT more than 7 hours, only it was requested from patient you may choose soft concept design but as not well more Indoor design

----------


## fjpod

I would like to add, from personal experience as well as professional, that short progressives may benefit the more mature presbyope....say, mid to late 50s.  They need to have their add "come up" quicker.  This can be true whether they use a computer or not.  

But young or old, computer or not....this all has to be worked out in the Rx as well as the fitting.

----------


## Sphinxsmith

Fjod, do you find this the case for both myop's and hyperop's?

cs

----------


## fjpod

> Fjod, do you find this the case for both myop's and hyperop's?
> 
> cs


Yes, probably equally.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I would like to add, from personal experience as well as professional, that short progressives may benefit the more mature presbyope....say, mid to late 50s.  They need to have their add "come up" quicker.  This can be true whether they use a computer or not. 
> *


Working more than 6 hours on the computer per day, I have learned to completely forget any PAL's. I need and want the largest field of clear vision for the screen, as well as for close up. So my choice is a ST35 which gives me all freedom I need.

In my home office as well as in the company my desk is built into the corner of the room and the screen is raised to eye level. I can keep my head at the same level at all times and just move the eyes up and down.

No distortion and clear vision all the time if lenses are clean.

----------


## fjpod

> Working more than 6 hours on the computer per day, I have learned to completely forget any PAL's. I need and want the largest field of clear vision for the screen, as well as for close up. So my choice is a ST35 which gives me all freedom I need.
> 
> In my home office as well as in the company my desk is built into the corner of the room and the screen is raised to eye level. I can keep my head at the same level at all times and just move the eyes up and down.
> 
> No distortion and clear vision all the time if lenses are clean.


I guess everybody is different.  I am what you call a mature presbyope.  As an OD with electronic medical records.  I spend a lot of time at a screen....but my tasks are so varied, that any given second, I need to change what I am doing, and I could not manage to change glasses from one task to another.

I wear a pretty much standard VFL, prescribed for distance and near, and the intermediate just seems to fall into place nicely regardless of what I do.  I know, I'm a bad commercial for multiple pair sales, but it works for me.

edit:  Oh, I forgot to add, that I prefer the shorter corridor because it reduced head-bobbing at the computer.

----------


## Mad12345

We have had great success with the Shamir Workspace for those on the computer all day, but that don't want to buy a second pair. We've had no complaints about the compromised distance vision, and nothing but praise for the boosted intermediate.

----------


## JSD

For my everyday progressive I prefer a standard length corridor.  I find the short corridor progressive very annoying when doing any activities outside the office such as going to the fitness club, outdoor activities such as canoeing, kayaking etc, and things like downhill skiing or even driving.  I am so surprised that very few patients actually complain about the visual blur/distortion below the 180 line that I personally experience with short corridor lenses.  

For work as an OD, a dedicated office progressive is far superior to any traditional progressive, in my experience.  In our job we have to look up to the phoropter have to look and clearly see the patient's face and eyes, and look across to see our much beloved EHR screen.  Than in between patients, I am rushing off to my office all day long to catch up on completing and finalizing EHR notes, as well as checking and responding to Email.  Full disclosure:  I wear a +2.25 add, and you are guaranteed to get a pain-in-the-neck, i.e. C5-C6 cervical compression if trying to make due with a traditional progressive, no matter if short corridor or standard corridor.   I wear my office progressive full-time while at work. 

Just my 0.02  Great discussion!

----------


## Dah3500

> We have had great success with the Shamir Workspace for those on the computer all day, but that don't want to buy a second pair. We've had no complaints about the compromised distance vision, and nothing but praise for the boosted intermediate.


So you have been using the Workspace as an everyday progressive to enhance the near to intermediate demands of today's office settings, and you are not having problems with the distance aspect of the lens? Driving? TV? Etc. Is it only. +0.25 over the true distance Rx? Is the corridor wider in the intermediate area or the add power just happens higher in the lens?

----------

